# Saint Clairsville, OH, Katie, F



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Saint Clairsville, OH | Katie










Hi. My name is Katie. I am a 2 year old German Shepherd who was removed from my former family. When I was brought to the shelter, I was starving and so skinny you could see my ribs. They didn't even know if I would make it. But I surprised everyone and began to get stronger. Now I am healthy and just waiting for forever love to come my way! Come see me at the shelter or contact them about me. The shelter is open 7 days a week. Daily hours are Noon-3, M/W hours are Noon-5. Out of state adoptions are welcomed. Adoption applications are available on line at www.bcarl.org. Woof.
MORE ABOUT KATIE
Up-to-date with routine shots
KATIE'S CONTACT INFO
Belmont County Animal Shelter, Saint Clairsville, OH
740-695-4708
Email Belmont County Animal Shelter
See more pets from Belmont County Animal Shelter
For more information, visit Belmont County Animal Shelter's Web site.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

She's been posted!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...oh-katie-young-sable-female-kill-shelter.html


----------

